# Whut Up



## sleev-les (Feb 26, 2010)

Whats goin' on?! Liked what I was readin' so I figured I'd sign up on here. Been boarding for 6 years, skied before that. As of recent, trying to learn more park riding. I'm riding a Lib-tech TRS now with Mission Bindings and looking to buy a K2 WWW Rocker as a second and park board.


----------

